# Am I a First time home buyer?



## abroad (Feb 26, 2013)

We are recently moved to Canada and wondering if I am a first time home buyer.

My husband and I were married after he had bought his home, we were married under antenuptial agreement/premarrietal agreement in our country. So what is his stays his and doesn't become mine.
Now I'm buying a house in Canada and I'm wondering am I a first time home buyer.
I tried to looked it up on the internet but couldn't find a answer.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

CRA says: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tg/rc4135/rc4135-e.html#P105_11069


> You are not considered a first-time home buyer if,
> 
> you owned a home that you occupied as your principal place of residence at any time during the period beginning January 1 of the fourth year before the year of the withdrawal and ending 31 days before the date of the withdrawal; or
> you have a spouse or common-law partner at the time of the HBP withdrawal and, he or she owned a home which you both occupied at any time during the period beginning January 1 of the fourth year before the year of the withdrawal and ending 31 days before the date of the withdrawal.


If you live with your husband in his house, you're not a first-time home-buyer.


----------



## abroad (Feb 26, 2013)

Spudd said:


> CRA says: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tg/rc4135/rc4135-e.html#P105_11069
> 
> 
> If you live with your husband in his house, you're not a first-time home-buyer.


To make it more difficult, we sold it more than four years ago.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, did you occupy it together at any time beginning January 1 of the fourth year before the year you would propose to make the withdrawal?


----------



## abroad (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, thanks MoneyGal and Spudd.

1 of janurary 4 years ago we lived there, so i'm not a first time home buyer, next year would probably be beter for us :biggrin:


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

nope, first time sucker for sure though....!!!



abroad said:


> We are recently moved to Canada and wondering if I am a first time home buyer.
> 
> My husband and I were married after he had bought his home, we were married under antenuptial agreement/premarrietal agreement in our country. So what is his stays his and doesn't become mine.
> Now I'm buying a house in Canada and I'm wondering am I a first time home buyer.
> I tried to looked it up on the internet but couldn't find a answer.


----------

